# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Tham dự party miễn phí, lại còn có cơ hội trúng Ipad sành điệu

## duydiem6868

*đã hết hạn**

website “không ngừng bước tới” được xây dựng nhằm mục đích hình thành một cộng đồng nam giới việt nam có tinh thần luôn tiến về phía trước và không ngừng theo đuổi thành công. đó cũng chính là hiện thân của tinh thần không ngừng bước tới – tinh thần đã thắt chặt thêm mối kết giao giữa những người cùng chí hướng để cùng nhau chinh phục mọi thử thách. thành viên tiểu biểu của website bao gồm: nhạc sĩ nổi danh đức trí, diễn viên chuyên đóng phim hành động johnny trí nguyễn, doanh nhân nguyễn hoài nam và golfer chuyên nghiệp nguyễn thái dương…

* dịp mùa hè này, "không ngừng bước tới" phối hợp cùng www.diendantinhoc.vn tổ chức chương trình đầy hấp dẫn mang cái tên "hành trình hương vị". theo đó, những độc giả của www.diendantinhoc.vn khi đăng ký làm thành viên của club journey , 





> *yêu cầu: nam giới, từ 18 tuổi trở lên*
> vì sau khi đăng ký, nhân viên sẽ gọi điện thoại tới số điện thoại đăng ký để xác nhận thành viên nữa nhé. (đăng ký giúp thì cũng được, nhưng nhớ nói với người bạn đăng ký giúp là có biết chương trình này nhé)




và sau khi đăng ký, bạn sẽ có cơ hội nhận được:



> 01 đồng hồ hàng hiệu police mỗi tuầncơ hội trúng ipad2 mỗi thángtham dự những buổi party vô cùng sôi động, khám phá các hương vị đặc trưng và trở thành bậc thầy về tiệc tùng.


ngoài ra, khi đã là thành viên club journey, bạn có thể:



> tham gia các sự kiện đặc biệt, mở rộng quan hệ, kết giao với người nổi tiếng (hoàn toàn miễn phí) tại mục sự kiệncùng các chiến hữu khám phá những địa điểm vui chơi sành điệu trong chuyên mục đi đâu tối nay?chia sẻ những thành công của johnny trí nguyễn, đức trí…và của chính bạn với câu chuyện thành công


bạn có thể đăng ký tham dự trực tiếp bằng form (sau khi vào www.diendantinhoc.vn, bạn sẽ thấy tự động mở ra form đăng ký, và form này chỉ hiện 2 ngày 1 lần/1ip)

 nếu không, bạn có thể tham quan và đăng ký trực tiếp trên website:

http://www.khongngungbuoctoi.com/su...rce=ping&utm_medium=ping3&utm_campaign=mentor


lưu ý: các bạn cần khai thông tin thật để btc có thể liên lạc lại với từng bạn (bằng email hay điện thoại di động) nhằm xác nhận cam kết tham dự chương trình. ngoài ra, đó cũng chính là căn cứ để bạn nhận giải thưởng may mắn. btc xin cam đoan những thông tin bạn cung cấp sẽ chỉ được sử dụng trong phạm vi chương trình "hành trình hương vị" và được bảo mật tuyệt đối. chúng tôi sẽ không cung cấp cho bất cứ một bên thứ 3 nào khác.

(lưu ý: bạn có thể copy bài viết này, để giới thiệu bạn bè của mình tham gia nhé, )

----------

